# How much is a rheingold chug a mug worth?



## Jet Coaster Fan (Mar 19, 2011)

I found one today in the dump near my bus stop. Is it common or special? Mine is embossed not applied paint.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey JCF,

 I think it's gotta bit more cachet than a Mickey's, monetarily, I can't imagine in excess of a buck or so, but, nostalgiawise, it's gotta be pretty evocative.


----------

